# mica powder in shower gel?



## stepibarra (May 29, 2008)

I have a wonderful lavender shower gel, but was wondering if I could add mica too it. Will it change anything or stay on skin? Just wondering, thought it would look really pretty.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

I was just wondering about this too.  Anybody know?  I would imagine that you could use the same amount that you would use for CP or HP.


----------



## Tabitha (May 29, 2008)

People put mica in lotion, to add sparkle. It should work just fine. My only concern would be, how well could you mix it in? It migt be difficult to disperse initially.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, I don't know if the gel is any different than my shampoo, but the shampoo is very thick.  Could you put it in in the beginning, before it gets thick?


----------



## Lane (May 29, 2008)

I use a pink/purple mica in my shower gels. Works great, stirs in better if you heat the gel up a bit before you mix it in. But after a while, the mica all sinks to the bottom.


----------



## Marla (Jun 7, 2008)

*hey Ky*

thanks for turning me on to this forum, girl! I bet I'll find a wealth of info here, huh!?  

Marla


----------



## Lane (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh yes you will!!!


----------

